# Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2011)

*Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. Oktober 2011)

*Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Wow, also mit acht Heatpipes erwarte Ich schon eine sehr sehr gute Kühlleistung!


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wow, also mit acht Heatpipes erwarte Ich schon eine sehr sehr gute Kühlleistung!


 Ich warte schon erflreulich auf einen Test!


----------



## derP4computer (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



> Der 143 x 154 x 160 Millimeter große Kühler wiegt mit Lüftern 1.415 Gramm


Was da anschließend am Sockel hängt, drei halbe Liter Dosen Bier. 

Bin mal gespannt, wann die 2000 Gramm fällig sind.


----------



## sQeep (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Bin auch mal gespannt was der K2 leistet, hab mir das Ding gestern zusammen mit nem Peter bestellt weil mein System in ein neues Heim wandert.
Soweit ich gesehen hab, hat xTc schon Bilder für sein Review hochgeladen, fehlen nur noch die Testergebnisse


----------



## The_Trasher (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Der schaut echt geil aus^^ 

Bin mal gespannt ob er an einem Super Mega vorbeikommt....


----------



## bravo-two-zero (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

moah, das teil sieht doch mal mächtig aus. °;°
richtig edel. bin ma gespannt, was der leistet.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

sieht einerseitz technisch gut aus aber mich stören schon immer diese beknackten Namen...ich will keinen "Großglockner" oder "Alpenfön" im Rechner haben..erkläre das ma einem nicht PC-Freak...


----------



## sQeep (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Also ich find das mit der Namensgebung klasse, muss bei jedem neuen Produkt doch wieder lachen 
Aber eines muss man ihnen lassen, vermarktungstechnisch ist der Wiedererkennungswert absolut gegeben


----------



## OctoCore (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Ja, das macht sich dumm, wenn man zu seiner neuen, weiblichen Bekannschaft sagt: "Willst du mit zu mir kommen, dann zeige ich dir meinen Großglockner!".
Dann tauf den Kühler doch einfach um, wenn du ihn nicht einfach "Prozessorkühler" nennen möchtest.


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja, das macht sich dumm, wenn man zu seiner neuen, weiblichen Bekannschaft sagt: *"Willst du mit zu mir kommen, dann zeige ich dir meinen Großglockner!"*.
> Dann tauf den Kühler doch einfach um, wenn du ihn nicht einfach "Prozessorkühler" nennen möchtest.


 YOU MADE MY DAY!!!


----------



## Dolomedes (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Wie auch immer Testet das Ding doch mal bitte 
Ansonsten kauf ich mit fürn Bulli nen Noctua


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Ich denke, für einen i7-2600K@~4,5 GHz bei 1,35 Volt macht der Kühler mit seiner brachialen Kühlleistung wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn.

Für einen übertakteten i7-980X oder i7-3960X ist er aber im Bereich Lüftkühlung die erste Wahl.


----------



## xTc (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



sQeep schrieb:


> Soweit ich gesehen hab, hat xTc schon Bilder für sein Review hochgeladen, fehlen nur noch die Testergebnisse



Die liegen - zumindest mir - auch schon vor.


----------



## sQeep (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



xTc schrieb:


> Die liegen - zumindest mir - auch schon vor.


 
Mal gespannt, will endlich wissen ob ich eine Fehlinvestition getätigt habe oder nicht


----------



## Charlie Harper (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Ja, das macht sich dumm, wenn man zu seiner neuen, weiblichen Bekannschaft sagt: "Willst du mit zu mir kommen, dann zeige ich dir meinen Großglockner!".
> Dann tauf den Kühler doch einfach um, wenn du ihn nicht einfach "Prozessorkühler" nennen möchtest.


 


TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> sieht einerseitz technisch gut aus aber mich stören schon immer diese beknackten Namen...ich will keinen "Großglockner" oder "Alpenfön" im Rechner haben..erkläre das ma einem nicht PC-Freak...


 
Ja genau oder: "Schau mal, willst du meine Gletscherspalte und meinen Rammbock sehen?"


----------



## maxichec (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Alles schön und gut.....aber.... wir es bald ein CPU Kühler mehrwiegen wie die ganzen PC Kompos zusammen???


----------



## Cosmas (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

also ich mag ja meinen "Gross Glock'ner" 

bin mal auf tests von dem fetten teil hier gespannt, sieht ja chic aus und bei der masse und den mengen an HP's, sollte der gut was wegföhnen.


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Oktober 2011)

maxichec schrieb:
			
		

> Alles schön und gut.....aber.... wir es bald ein CPU Kühler mehrwiegen wie die ganzen PC Kompos zusammen???



Also die Asus Mars II wiegt auch 2,5 kg.  Da kommt schon einiges zsm..


----------



## namoet (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



sQeep schrieb:


> Also ich find das mit der Namensgebung klasse, muss bei jedem neuen Produkt doch wieder lachen
> Aber eines muss man ihnen lassen, vermarktungstechnisch ist der Wiedererkennungswert absolut gegeben



das problem ist, das es jetzt (namenstechnisch) oberhalb nur noch den everest geben kann...  ansonsten find ich die namensgebung auch sehr orginell. die ösis halt 

üebr die leistung bin ich auch seeeeehr gespannt (wenn auch mein mega black mir ausreicht...). der wird sicherlich abgehen und die 1.liga durchmischen...


----------



## OctoCore (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Noctua NH-D14 auf Speed.  Ist recht offensichtlich, bei wem sie das Grunddesign geklaut haben. Die Leistung wird auch entsprechend sein.
Jetzt müsste nur noch Noctua hingehen und den ganzen "Abkupferern" mal zeigen, wo Daddy den Hammer hängen hat. 
EKL sitzt aber nicht im Ösiland, sondern in DE - naja im Allgäu, aber das gehört immer noch dazu. 
Noctua hockt in Austria.


----------



## elohim (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Noctua NH-D14 auf Speed.  Ist recht offensichtlich, bei wem sie das Grunddesign geklaut haben. Die Leistung wird auch entsprechend sein.
> Jetzt müsste nur noch Noctua hingehen und den ganzen "Abkupferern" mal zeigen, wo Daddy den Hammer hängen hat.
> EKL sitzt aber nicht im Ösiland, sondern in DE - naja im Allgäu, aber das gehört immer noch dazu.
> Noctua hockt in Austria.


 
Da sind natürlich Ähnlichkeiten, aber für mich hat das Grunddesign imme rnoch der IFX-14 gepachtet  (Vom Mine und Sonic Tower mal abgesehn)

Hier ist ein erster Test des K2:

Luftkühlung - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## OctoCore (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Naja, als nackter Doppelturm war der IFX früher da, aber Doppelturm plus 12 + 14cm-Lüfter als Einheit ist typisch Noctua.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

na und? desigen-abgucken hin oder her: was zählt, ist die kühlleistung.
und davon mal abgesehen, finde ich, dass das teil richtig mächtig ausschaut.

go EKL! :>


----------



## Sanyassin (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Kühlleistung -->Silver Arrow von Thermalright (DER Nachfolger vom IFX-14 -- Noctua EKL und auch prolimatech haben abgekupfert - gerade bei PLT wundert es nicht, habe doch ein paar
ehemalige Beschäftige von TR diese Firma gegründet)

Noctua hat beim D14 Qualitätsunterschiede vom Feinsten.. Einige Kühler sind Top, andere um bis zu 10Grad schlechter in der lesitung .. 

Preis-/Leistung : Thermalright HR-02 Macho --> Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland -- mehr braucht es nicht ... für 1-3Grad das doppelte bezahlen.. omg


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

Na ja... als ich den Noctua gekauft habe, gab es dazu keine Alternative... und da ich nur einen besitze, kann ich auch keine Qualitätsunterschiede feststellen. 
Also kann ich nur die absolute Fertigungsqualität meines Exemplars beurteilen... und die ist sehr gut. 
Die Kühlleistung ist auch Klasse... besonders im mittleren Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter, der für mich ausschlaggebend ist, wegen der Lautstärke. Da können sich bis jetzt auch andere nicht wirklich von absetzen. Wenn der K2 das kann - umso besser.
Ob ich mir den Noctua nochmal kaufen würde? Nicht unbedingt - jetzt gibt es ja Alternativen.  Dazu kommt die nicht vorhandene PWM-Fähigkeit der Lüfter. 
Das mein Board auch 3-Pin-Lüfter regeln kann, ist eher als Glücksfall zu verbuchen - ansonsten wäre das heute für mich ein klarer Kaufstopper.


----------



## pizzazz (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*

warum alpenföhn den aus dem programm genommen hat?
hab noch einen der letzten bekommen und er kühlt meinen 2011er xeon hitzkopf extrem souverän mit nur 1nem montiertem lüfter


----------



## Adi1 (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



pizzazz schrieb:


> warum alpenföhn den aus dem programm genommen hat?



 Warum die den rausgenommen haben.

Vlt. ist die Gewinnmarge bei diesem Kühler extrem zurückgegangen.

Mittlerweise bietet ja jeder gescheiter Kühlerhersteller, solch einen Doppelturmkühler an.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



pizzazz schrieb:


> warum alpenföhn den aus dem programm genommen hat?
> hab noch einen der letzten bekommen und er kühlt meinen 2011er xeon hitzkopf extrem souverän mit nur 1nem montiertem lüfter



Weil sie vielleicht ihre anderen Kühler verkaufen wollen wie den Brocken 2 oder Himalaja oder so.
Kann auch sein dass ein K2 Nachfolger demnächst erscheint.


----------



## Adi1 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Alpenföhn K2: Neuer CPU-Kühler der Spitzenklasse*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann auch sein dass ein K2 Nachfolger demnächst erscheint.



Den zu übertreffen, dürfte aber schwierig werden.


----------

